# Age



## wwittman (Oct 22, 2004)

So the FCI presentation says something about "anyone from 25 to 50...could consider a career change..."

What do we think?
How realistic IS it for a 50 year old?
How long before one WOULD make an actual living after giving up one's other life?
Will I be retiring by the time I "get there"?


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

i worked with a dude who'd buried 3 wives, had more grandkids than he could count, and ran circles around me at 78. It's never too late. 

what is your description of "actual living"? If asking, its probably not the right move.

hth, danny


----------



## foodisall (May 26, 2004)

I found away to compensate for the change in my income. I got two jobs. That is an actual living by all standards. If you want to cook stop worrying about your age,get down and kick some young ***. I have trained and waved goodbye to three youngsters,age smage.Adrenalaine will carry your old butt through the weeds as well as the younger cooks.Study more ,care more, show the work ethic you have carried for more years than your younger counterparts have lived and enjoy. 

foodisall


----------

